
OpenOffice does not print on Tuesdays (2009) - csense
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28
======
iamNumber4
At least it is consistent, and not the first Tuesday after the second full
moon. Aka once in a blue moon sort of problem. (Once a year problem)

Once in a blood moon, now that’s a hard bug to track down. (Once every 3 or so
years)

It’s only a once a week issue, so it’s got that going for it

:)

